# Airskeeter in Louisiana



## airskeeter (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Folks. I am Bill. I got my first smoker in 1999 when Lucy bought it me for our first anniversary. Looking forward to sharing some stories and smoked stuff from the man-cave. Looking forward to some fun and conversation!


----------



## vince (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to SMF!!!!!


----------



## airskeeter (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks Vinny!


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, Bill.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 2, 2010)

welcome to gang Bill,lots of good advice here-and even some ladies in the cave.enjoy


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello Bill and Welcome to SMF. Looking forward to seeing your posts and some qview


----------



## denver dave (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## treegje (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF Bill, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome...glad to have you here.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 2, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse[/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=72852&page=2[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86620[/font]

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
[font=&quot]http://prochefblog.com/public_pics/f...09foodcode.pdf[/font]

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034[/font]


----------



## stonebriar (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to SMF! You will enjoy the folks here...


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello Bill, and welcome to the SMF. You're in man cave territory, and the stories are here. It's all good my friend.


----------



## warthog (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello Bill.
  Welcome to the SMF.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## gene111 (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to smf!


----------



## seenred (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF family, Bill!  Good to have you here.


----------



## blue (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## chef jeff tx (Feb 2, 2010)

Howdy & welcome  to the *SMF*!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 2, 2010)

First off welcome Bill to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## etcher1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## meateater (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks here and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to SMF~!


----------



## ezmoney (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome! You will love this place !


----------



## kulok (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF Airskeeter,there so much info on here.can't wait for some q-view.


----------



## airskeeter (Feb 3, 2010)

I will post Sunday when I Smoke for the Super Bowl. I appreciate the welcome, feels like home.

Here is my first q-view,  some ribs I made my wife for Christmas Dinner this year:







Any pointers appreciated...3 hours smoking, 3 hours in the foil, dry rub and that's about it!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome Welcome!!!
Come on in and enjoy the *QVIEW*!


SOB
__________________


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 4, 2010)

to the best place on the web dedicated to smoking meat. Hope you like it here. Learn lots, then help others. That's what we're all about here.


----------



## orlandosmoking (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome aboard the SMF!!



Don


----------

